# ELK Bullet Choice?



## jeep_guy_4x4

*Which Bullet do you prefer for Elk hunting?*​
Nosler BT27.41%Nosler Partition622.22%Nosler Accubond933.33%Barnes X414.81%Other622.22%


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4

What bullet do you prefer, please comment on your experiance...

Thanks


----------



## Cambo

jeep_guy_4x4 said:


> What bullet do you prefer, please comment on your experiance...
> 
> Thanks


 By far, the best bullet, (in my mind) is the Partition. The bullet reteintion is great except for very close shots. This bullet seems to do a better job in excess of 100 yds. I have hit two Elk's both within 50 ft., *yes feet*!, with the partition opening up very little, one with a .270 150 gr. the other with a 300 Mag. pushing a 200 gr. The last shot mentioned was a nice 5x5 that I hit twice in the boiler about 6 inches apart. It ran about 20 ft. before it started to crach down the side of the mountain. The exit holes was quit small. However a couple of years ago I hit a big cow that was trotting away from me at about a 45% angle over a small hill at about 295 yds. The last glimps I had of her was three feet in the air. She must have been dead before she hit the ground, The partition did one hell of a job. 
The other bullet I like is the Barnes x bullet. This bullet has done a very good job at all ranges. Remember that when you are reloading this pill, to drop the powder amount by about 10% from your lead bullets, then start working up your load. Your pressures will be slightly higher due to the tougher job of embossing the all copper bullet into the rifling.


----------



## usmarine0352

Winchester FAILSAFE.

Without a doubt, the Winchester FailSafe. Retains about 98% of it's weight and penetrates everything.

Outdoor Life Magazine and Field & Stream magazine both did articles on this recently. Both said the FailSafe was the one. In fact I believe Jon Sundra or one of them said the FailSafe may be the "Best Hunting Round ever developed."

:sniper:


----------



## agrotom

I have Elk hunted for years and the same bullet goes with every year. The Speer Grand Slam, it works every time. In my 35 Whelan or my 300 Winchester, the very best you can use. :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400

150 grain Swift Scirocco (I think I spelt that right) fired from a Remington M700 BDL in 7mm Rem. Mag


----------

